# Look mummy am starting to get a belly



## Cosmills (Oct 3, 2012)

Rosie was mated four weeks ago and is starting to show her little belly .. She is well , none stop mummy loves and purring for England .. Five weeks to go


----------



## GingerJasper (Oct 29, 2012)

Oh she's got a lovely little bump. What colours are you expecting?


----------



## Cosmills (Oct 3, 2012)

GingerJasper said:


> Oh she's got a lovely little bump. What colours are you expecting?


Blue,lilac creams in colourpoint and selfs , tortie girls , some may have tabby too. , so I lovely mix


----------



## we love bsh's (Mar 28, 2011)

Good luck.


----------



## Cosmills (Oct 3, 2012)

we love bsh's said:


> Good luck.


Am starting to get a little nervous , have I got everything , will she be ok etc , time is flying by... Is anyone nesting yet your end ?


----------



## we love bsh's (Mar 28, 2011)

Cosmills said:


> Am starting to get a little nervous , have I got everything , will she be ok etc , time is flying by... Is anyone nesting yet your end ?


Nope but went and bought my video monitor today for watching on the nest without disturbing mum so can watch her natural behaviour,currently laying In the nest 6 days to go.

What did vet say bout prescription.Iv just ordered another lot fro a different company gona stock up with this prescription.


----------



## Cosmills (Oct 3, 2012)

we love bsh's said:


> Nope but went and bought my video monitor today for watching on the nest without disturbing mum so can watch her natural behaviour,currently laying In the nest 6 days to go.
> 
> What did vet say bout prescription.Iv just ordered another lot fro a different company gona stock up with this prescription.


How much was the monitor Hun ... Super idea

Sorry ment to txt ... £10 for 3 prescription not bad yeh .. DD bill was £220 so it's in the hands of insurance ... One expensive Bee ...


----------



## Calvine (Aug 20, 2012)

Rosie is gorgeous! Really pretty and such a sweet expression.


----------



## Cosmills (Oct 3, 2012)

Calvine said:


> Rosie is gorgeous! Really pretty and such a sweet expression.


She is a very sweet girl .. She is my beauty queen and she knows it ... I don't know I have her ... I can do anything to this girl and she does not bat a eyelid ...


----------



## we love bsh's (Mar 28, 2011)

This one on offer.

It does job but I liked my old one better which was a web can and you could rotate it via computer will get you a link for my old one in a mo.

This is what I bought today I find its more clear with brighter light.

Buy Motorola MFV700 Picture Frame Baby Monitor at Argos.co.uk - Your Online Shop for Baby monitors and listening systems.


----------



## we love bsh's (Mar 28, 2011)

This is what I had before and I loved it camera is great and even night vision is super loved it but cant get it workin now.

prefer this over monitor its wireless if you want and you can control it up down left right via your computer.

Tenvis IP Camera Wireless PanTilt WIFI Audio Webcam iPhone Android CCTV System | eBay


----------



## Cosmills (Oct 3, 2012)

we love bsh's said:


> This is what I had before and I loved it camera is great and even night vision is super loved it but cant get it workin now.
> 
> prefer this over monitor its wireless if you want and you can control it up down left right via your computer.
> 
> Tenvis IP Camera Wireless PanTilt WIFI Audio Webcam iPhone Android CCTV System | eBay


Like this one ... Least I can keep an eye on her when am not at home ... Super


----------



## we love bsh's (Mar 28, 2011)

Rach im taking the one I just bought back im just not fully happy with video quality going to get this on its got 5 star rating and reviews look good.

Buy Motorola MBP36 Digital Video Baby Monitor at Argos.co.uk - Your Online Shop for Baby monitors and listening systems.


----------



## we love bsh's (Mar 28, 2011)

Cosmills said:


> Like this one ... Least I can keep an eye on her when am not at home ... Super


Its good cause the screen is your computer svreen so bigger than a baby monitor bit confusing how to set it up wireless but that's cause iv not got a clue.


----------



## Cosmills (Oct 3, 2012)

we love bsh's said:


> Rach im taking the one I just bought back im just not fully happy with video quality going to get this on its got 5 star rating and reviews look good.
> 
> Buy Motorola MBP36 Digital Video Baby Monitor at Argos.co.uk - Your Online Shop for Baby monitors and listening systems.


 That's one sounds better ... Few more features too ... Let me know how you get on with it


----------



## we love bsh's (Mar 28, 2011)

Cosmills said:


> That's one sounds better ... Few more features too ... Let me know how you get on with it


yeah will do.


----------



## we love bsh's (Mar 28, 2011)

we love bsh's said:


> Rach im taking the one I just bought back im just not fully happy with video quality going to get this on its got 5 star rating and reviews look good.
> 
> Buy Motorola MBP36 Digital Video Baby Monitor at Argos.co.uk - Your Online Shop for Baby monitors and listening systems.


Cosmill highly recommend the Motorola,very happy with pic quality.you can control camera position from your seat via the parent monitor,its got two way sound,and you can get a wire so you can watch it on your tv so I could watch the pic on a 50inch screen pretty cool and you can buy extra camera upto 4 so you can have 1 camera in each room or even cattery really good item.its on offer in argos too its got 5* rating.


----------



## Cosmills (Oct 3, 2012)

we love bsh's said:


> Cosmill highly recommend the Motorola,very happy with pic quality.you can control camera position from your seat via the parent monitor,its got two way sound,and you can get a wire so you can watch it on your tv so I could watch the pic on a 50inch screen pretty cool and you can buy extra camera upto 4 so you can have 1 camera in each room or even cattery really good item.its on offer in argos too its got 5* rating.


Brill .... Like the idea of having more than one cam... Be great to keep an eye on the others toooo .... Super job mrs ... Well let hubby know wot he needs to get me. Lol xx


----------



## we love bsh's (Mar 28, 2011)

Cosmills said:


> Brill .... Like the idea of having more than one cam... Be great to keep an eye on the others toooo .... Super job mrs ... Well let hubby know wot he needs to get me. Lol xx


single cams expensive mind around £74 for additional cams or you can buy set of four on amozon for £299 that inc moniton works out cheaper to buy that way but I aint got that much dosh spare.


----------



## sharonbee (Aug 3, 2011)

She's a beauty, she has a nice neat little bump too. Looking forward to seeing the kittens in a few weeks time.


----------



## Cosmills (Oct 3, 2012)

we love bsh's said:


> single cams expensive mind around £74 for additional cams or you can buy set of four on amozon for £299 that inc moniton works out cheaper to buy that way but I aint got that much dosh spare.


Me neither ... Bloody cats takes the lot lol


----------



## Cosmills (Oct 3, 2012)

sharonbee said:


> She's a beauty, she has a nice neat little bump too. Looking forward to seeing the kittens in a few weeks time.


Awwwwww thanks ... X


----------

